# Anybody wanna take a guess when I will "foal"?



## Ashley (Oct 24, 2011)

Seems everybody around me is taking bets as to when I will give birth. My actual due date is 11/9. Everybody likes to keep telling me what to do to make her come out now,but I think they are nuts. I just look at them and say "I live on a farm, do you realize the things I do that most women dont do? LIke throw hay bales, clean stalls, split and stack wood".......if that hasnt worked yet I dont think any of their normal women things will work.

If there is any further information you need to make your guess ask away..... Sorry a little bored and couped up in the house all day with a sick toddler.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Oct 24, 2011)

The day after your due date


----------



## REO (Oct 24, 2011)

Oct 30 ?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 24, 2011)

Reo I could handle that. I am more then ready. I am shooting for either before the 4th or after the 10th.


----------



## REO (Oct 24, 2011)

Good luck Ashley!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 24, 2011)

is this your first baby

i was a week over due with both my daughters

do you no what your having or is it a suprise


----------



## Ashley (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes this is my first. I am having a girl. As of last weeks doc appointment(last mon) I was 30% effaced which happened in 4 days time. I dont go back until this friday so not sure the progress.


----------



## Marty (Oct 24, 2011)

Two more weeks to go!


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay, I'll say Nov. 11th... just cuz. Remember: epidurals are nice; I'd have one everyday. Well, maybe not everyday.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow time flies! Im going to say 11-12-11 cus its a neat date LOL.

Im with you Ashley none of those crazy things work. Babies come when they are ready just like foals.





Sending you prayers for an easy labor and healthy baby girl!


----------



## LindaL (Oct 25, 2011)

11-11-11 (you should request a induction for that date if you haven't "foaled" by then!)





OK, so IF you go on your own I'm gonna say...11/01


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to say 11/2



It's my birthday too so that could be cool


----------



## little lady (Oct 25, 2011)

When ever is the least convenient! LOL. Best of luck and sending thoughts and prayers for an easy delivery and a healthy lil girl!


----------



## Reble (Oct 25, 2011)

No one really knows only when she is ready to present herself..

I remember many years ago.. went to the doctor, said everything looked good, baby is in the right position and should be in about 2 weeks.

Wrong had my girl that night and she was breech..

Well I am going to say October 31st. Trick or Treat..

Good Luck



and safe delivery.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 25, 2011)

I didn't read anyone elses guess yet I wanted to just go with my gut and I am going to guess Halloween


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2011)

My gut tells me Halloween as well, and it has for a month or so now. By the time I was 6 week preggo I had a gut feeling it was a girl and that was right as well so we shall see.

Linda-

My clinic does not induce unless it is for a major medical reason. And even then they try to push first time moms until 41 weeks before they will even consider it. Size doesnt matter anymore either. I would rather not induce anyway as I feel if she isnt ready she needs to stay there, however if it does come to that I am ok with it cause at least I am positive of when I conceived.

She has been head down for about a month now so not to worried there. And yep I know she will come when she is good and ready, but thought this would be fun to do.


----------



## heartkranch (Oct 25, 2011)

11/9.. Since that's my birthday


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 25, 2011)

I've gotta go with Halloween; not sure why - just going with my gut!

ETA; Wow! Didn't see how many other people said that - I didn't even read the other guesses! Spooky.


----------



## minih (Oct 26, 2011)

11-1-2011


----------



## Tab (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm guessing within 6 days post due date as doctors are rarely right. Every "mare's" cycle is different and they go by a perfect 28-day cycle



(Who is normal?) Unless you were early with your first naturally or they push you to induce (which they almost always do). What I wouldn't have given not to have been induced both times lol.

Why don't we induce mares? Because they are rarely ready when we are. Why do they induce women? Sometimes for a good reason. Sometimes it's just out of convenience.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 27, 2011)

Tab said:


> I'm guessing within 6 days post due date as doctors are rarely right. Every "mare's" cycle is different and they go by a perfect 28-day cycle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My clinic does not induce unless medically necessary. This has been changed with in the last 2 years. To much risk to induction.

That said I know the exact day I conceived, and this "mare" doesnt have a 28 day cycle. Thus I say my due date is 11/11 based on my cycle length which is only 2 days longer then there due date of 11/9.


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 27, 2011)

> "I live on a farm, do you realize the things I do that most women dont do? LIke throw hay bales, clean stalls, split and stack wood"..


To tell you the truth, I don't know many women who DON'T do all of the above...and a couple friends of mine were riding almost up to their birthing dates...crazy! LOL!

I say...the day after their "due date".


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm going to say 11/1 too since it's my birthday! It's a good day. No one ever forgets my birthday, I don't quite have to share it with a holiday, and when I was little it was all too easy to convince myself that everyone was giving me candy because they knew the next day was my birthday.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 27, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> To tell you the truth, I don't know many women who DON'T do all of the above...and a couple friends of mine were riding almost up to their birthing dates...crazy! LOL!
> 
> I say...the day after their "due date".



I dont know many that do do that. I live pretty close to the cities and even those that live in the same general area as me think im nuts. They all tend to think its a mans work. No actually its my work, and if anybody tells me I cant do something I am even more likely to prove them wrong.

I stopped riding, only because im not that good at it and didnt want to risk falling. I have horrible balance in general even with out being preggo. Plus I need a new riding horse.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do we get a prize if we guess correctly, like the first baby picture? I'll play along and guess Oct. 30, Beggars Night, and the time will be 10:35 PM. That is when I delivered my son only the year was 1967.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm going with Nov. 6th before noon...no particular reason, just the first date that popped in my head. Good luck, won't be long now!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 27, 2011)

I might be able to come up with a prize. The way I feel toinght I think the trampoline tommorow sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Oct 30, 2011)

I am going to say 11/4 because that is my birthday.






It is really close now!!!!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think I guessed the wrong date, have you foaled yet, any update?


----------



## Reble (Nov 3, 2011)

I was just reading this and see no more replies.

Any updates?

Are you still hanging in there Ashley.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 3, 2011)

She's still hanging out and being stubborn. Was in the hospital last weekend with a bit of bleeding but nothing thing from that. Have a doc appointment tomorrow so will see if anything has changed.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 5, 2011)

Just looking for an update. Been thinking about you both!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm no good at this but just wanted to say I'm looking foward to seeing the little one and praying for you to have a safe and problem-free "foaling!"



Can't wait to see the beautiful new bundle!


----------



## Sonya (Nov 5, 2011)

Tomorrow is the 6th...the date I predicted...hurry up already Ashley! Lol


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I see no baby yet, do we get a second guess? Hope everything goes well, and ask for drugs!


----------



## Ashley (Nov 5, 2011)

No update. Fridays check was fine but she couldn’t tell anything. Babies head is so low and pushing so much that she is actually pushing my cervix to tip back more than it already does. I asked her not to put me in excruciating pain to check it when it wasn’t necessary (the check the weekend I went in for bleeding put me in tears). I am not hoping she will wait until the end of next week so my partner can be there and my doc as well. She has a conference tomorrow through Wednesday so hopefully Mya works around it.

Me, I’m feeling fine. Put down the kitchen floor, cleaned half the house and framed in the patio door yesterday. Today split wood for 3 hours. Now I am exhausted but have homework to do.

39W3D and counting...........


----------



## Reble (Nov 5, 2011)

Ashley said:


> Me, I’m feeling fine. Put down the kitchen floor, cleaned half the house and framed in the patio door yesterday. Today split wood for 3 hours. Now I am exhausted but have homework to do.


Sounds like with all that work you just did within 24 hours..




soon to be a mommy


----------



## Ashley (Nov 5, 2011)

Not likely, I have been doing that work for months, actually since the beginning. Still carry two bales of hay at a time, throw them over my head and do all kinds of stuff normal preggo people wouldnt do. Somebody suggested she is just pretty cozy in her little home and used to it all.


----------



## Double T (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL Too funny on the foal thing. I'll tell you, doesn't matter what you do or don't do, and all the old wives tales, they'll come when they are ready to come and no sooner. I'd agree on the induction, don't do it unless it's a health thing for you or the baby. I let my doc talk me into one with my first and it was a horrible expereince. I'm 21 wks preggers and this one will show when he's fine and ready to also. lol Only problem with me is I'll be foaling out mares with a 8 month belly, and just hope non one decides to go when I do, he he


----------



## vickie gee (Nov 6, 2011)

Wishing you well no matter what the date. I will say that in my both of my deliveries a huge SNEEZE caused my water to break.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 7, 2011)

Just an FYI...i was JOKING about inducing......






Any new news Ashley...???


----------



## Ashley (Nov 7, 2011)

Nope. Shooting for Thursday. If they have to induce me it will be the weekend I am supposed to make Turkey dinner........


----------



## alongman (Nov 9, 2011)

One Turkey getting stuffed, the other, well - unstuffing


----------



## Ashley (Nov 9, 2011)

Well D-Day is here and no signs that this one is ready to come out. Which is ok as I need to give the house a good in-depth cleaning after the MIL leaves, which can’t be soon enough.

Drives me nuts. I would have thought that the stress would have put me in labor but nope. She’s been here for 5 days. Every day I get to hear how everything I eat is bad, how it’s bad, why I shouldn’t eat it and what other things I should eat instead. What medicines I should or shouldn’t take and why and yada yada yada. Here dogs are also here and driving me nuts. One blows snot, the other pees all over and chases the cats. So far he has gone on the furniture d the cat box. And since the cats can have their area they have decided to poop/puke all over the basement and guess who gets to clean it all up…………….arrrr.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 10, 2011)

Why was your MIL there (just asking cuz usually "parents" dont show up til after the baby is born...and Lori's not even there) ? You would think SHE would clean her dog's messes since she brought them and you are doing enough there...but apparently she thinks you can clean up, but not eat what you want...





I still say you will foal on the 11th


----------



## Ashley (Nov 10, 2011)

Shes here cause Lori didnt want me alone if I went into labor. I said that is what 911 is for if needed. I told her she wouldnt be in the room anyway, nor does she(or loris dad) consider it their grandchild anyway.

I cant wait for her to leave.....each day I get a bit more annoyed. Thank god my moms boyfriend is comming up to split wood today so I will be outside. I have plenty to do, like put siding on the house and clean the wood stove however, its snowing out and just not to motivated to do inactive things outside. Oh and the laziness drives me nuts. Emma askes for help going potty or wiping her nose and she just makes her do it on her own. She doesnt get up or do anything.


----------



## dianemcc (Nov 11, 2011)

I feel for you Ashley... Dont you just love mother in laws...


----------



## LindaL (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok....time to pop that lil girl out today! 11/11/11


----------



## Ashley (Nov 11, 2011)

No progress as of today. Induction date is set to start the 18th.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 12, 2011)

Well shoot I think today was the day I picked but its not over yet!

I remember how miserable those last weeks were. I really hope you go into labor on your own. And of course I am sending more prayers that you have an easy labor and beautiful healthy baby girl.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 12, 2011)

Ashley said:


> nor does she(or loris dad) consider it their grandchild anyway.








Bless you for putting up with her. You're a better person than I, as I think I would have had to say "there's the door, and don't forget your dogs!"


----------



## ohmt (Nov 12, 2011)

Good luck Ashley! I have no children of my own, but I did get to be with my mother when she had my two youngest siblings (I am 16-18 years older than them). She was induced for them because we lived 30 minutes from the hospital and my mother had her first 4 children in 20 min or less. When she was induced it took much longer, but everything else went very well and my brother and sister were healthy.

I hope you have an easy delivery and most of all a healthy daughter



i'll put in a guess of 11/16


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 13, 2011)

have you had your foal yet LOL


----------



## kaykay (Nov 16, 2011)

Any news? I keep thinking I will come here and see a post that the baby has arrived!

I so remember with my last one being so dang miserable waiting. Someone said "when you feel like you just can't take it anymore the baby will come" So true.

Kay


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 16, 2011)

Was hoping for an update. Maybe this should be on the Marestare Forum?



Just kiddin.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 16, 2011)

I have just found this thread, I wish you all the best for a fast and easy "foaling"


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 16, 2011)

Hoping Ashley doesn't mind me posting this... She posted on FB that she was in labor last night and it sounds like little Mya is being stubborn.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update ForRebel! Hoping all is going well. Today is the day I picked so I hope Mya isn't stubborn for too long!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 16, 2011)

FoRebel said:


> Hoping Ashley doesn't mind me posting this... She posted on FB that she was in labor last night and it sounds like little Mya is being stubborn.


YoHoo! This is her first right? That means it will take awhile. I told her to ask for drugs, hope she doesn't forget, we all know we need drugs! I had two with and three without, I vote for drugs! Hope all is well, I'll check back later for an update and pictures.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 16, 2011)

Praying for a safe and easy delivery, and quick recovery for Ashley.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 16, 2011)

is there a foal yet


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 16, 2011)

Miss Mya is here, I won't post specifics. I'll leave that for Ashley when she gets back here!


----------



## REO (Nov 16, 2011)

WHOOO HOOOO!!!!


----------



## LindaL (Nov 16, 2011)

Yep, Mya has arrived!!


----------



## Mona (Nov 17, 2011)

WOOHOO!! CONGRATULATIONS Ashley!!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Nov 17, 2011)

Yay!!!! Congrats!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 17, 2011)

congrats



:wub we wont some photos now


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 17, 2011)

so happy to read this. Cant wait to see pics! Congrats Ashley and family


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!



Oh i can't wait for pictures! Welcome to the world Mya


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 17, 2011)

So exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## Reble (Nov 17, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS I bet you are so happy the wait

is finally over.



:yeah


----------



## bcody (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulationd Ashley and family!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 17, 2011)

:salute



:salute




:yeah



:yeah




:wub



:wub

Greetings, Miss Mya!!!

You've picked out a WONDERFUL family!


----------

